# bass pro batteries



## cball917 (Nov 13, 2008)

anyone use or have used them?? looking for some reviews on them.


----------



## BME013 (Nov 13, 2008)

I know alot of people say they are junk HOWEVER if you buy the xps alkaline batteries that are a little more $$$ they work better.
I use them in my trail cam and they work fine but for items like a remote control toy they stink.  I think most employee's would tell you the same.

My trail cam takes 6 d batteries and thats the way the xps come plus they last about 6 weeks in the woods.  So it works nice and I dont have left over batteries laying around.


----------



## cball917 (Dec 10, 2008)

i got some. they are junk. sending them back.


----------



## marknga (Dec 10, 2008)

I got a brick of the AA's to use in my Garmin. They last about 2 to 3 hours MAX. On the other hand: Duracell's 3 to 4 times that long. 

You get what you pay for I quess.

Mark


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.24hourbatteries.com/

Have bought from these people for years. OEM mfc.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 12, 2008)

Junk!


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 13, 2008)

The Bass Pro AA batteries I once tried were TERRIBLE and DIDN'T last anywhere near as long as Duracells; I'll never use them again.


----------



## jnester (Dec 17, 2008)

junk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2008)

Lead Poison said:


> The Bass Pro AA batteries I once tried were TERRIBLE and DIDN'T last anywhere near as long as Duracells; I'll never use them again.



Ditto. Its' "Copper Tops" all the way for me. We have a 24 pack of the BP AA's at camp that have been sitting for 4 months. The Duracells disappear like the wind.


----------



## Wes204 (Dec 17, 2008)

There was a thread about this a while back, and those everstarts from Wal-mart got great reviews, and BPS batteries got bashed.


----------

